# Violinists quiz III



## oisfetz

As demanded for the public, there's another little quiz:

1) A certain good violinist recorded only one major work, and he's almost unknown 
and forgotten now. But he made some very fine arrangements every player do sometime. 
He has a pole and 7 was his lucky number.

2) A very fine austrian violinist, great player of German composers. He formed a 
string quartet and made a few records. One in Wienn, Mars 15,1945. The russian army
was at few kilometers away.

3) A fine german-czech violinist, once concertino in the Berlin S.O. during the 40s. He
was the one and only member of the orchestra who ran away before de attack in 1945.
He was a great technitian. Recorded some pieces with Gieseking.

4) An extraodinary russian violinist, Auer's pupil. He had one of the most brillant
and vibrating sounds ever heard. Went to the States but didn't make a career.
He recorded violin parts in some films. Left some beautiful recordings.

5) The three most gifted of Flesch's pupils died very young and badly. One after a surgical
intervention, other on a plain crash and the third killed himself. Who were they?

Enjoy...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

4) Finally, one I know (I think...): Tosha Seidel (?)


----------



## oisfetz

Chi Chi. Toscha (one of the 4: Toscha, Misha,Sascha,Jascha)


----------



## Keemun

oisfetz said:


> 3) A fine german-czech violinist, once concertino in the Berlin S.O. during the 40s. He
> was the one and only member of the orchestra who ran away before de attack in 1945.
> He was a great technitian. Recorded some pieces with Gieseking.


Gerhard Taschner?


----------



## oisfetz

YES SIR!. Speer (the armament Hitler's minister) offer to the members of the orch.
to made them save to the west and far from the russians. All of them except
Taschner refused. T.with wife and kid run away. The rest? Probably they ended
playing in Siberia.


----------



## oisfetz

OK, I admit that those quiz are slightly tricky. Some help would be useful:

1) Of course you know Manuel (again,Manuel!) And 7 is also his lucky number.

2) He is very well known. How many austrians famous violinist there are?. His brother
was also a violinist, but very few know him.

5) Those 3 every violin lover knows perfectly. Two of them get prizes on the famous Wieniawski contest. C'mon, is easy !


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

a) Thanks for the spelling correction, oisfetz.

b) Like "Opus," I play on the "honor system," (i.e.: I don't resort to internet searches before responding [unless I qualify my response by saying I've done so])... makes it more fun that way.

c) I knew the answer to 5(b) from jump, but was waiting for the "President-of-the-fan-club" to show up. (Of course, this isn't meant to be taken seriously.)

d) All right then, 5b is Ginette Neveu- it was from Sr. M that I found out that her pianist brother was also on board the _plane_. (Italics for my return of the favor re: spelling correction.)

e) Discovered the answer to number 2, but cheated. Any non-cheaters who know this one, please go first.________Thanks again... CTP


----------



## oisfetz

Say,Chi. Number 5), yes ONE of them was poor Ginette. But the other 2?
One of them, if he had lived, probably would have been one of the greatest
violinist of the century. The other poor gay was on decline when he killed himself. But his recordings are in general between very good and superb.


----------



## Daniel

5) Josef Hassid and Josef Wolfsthal?


----------



## oisfetz

Hassid,yes. And you'r right about the other,. He was a Flesch's pupil and died at 31.
But he didn't commit suicide. FERRAS did it. And about Flesch, it seems that to have been
his pupil assured an early death. Szeryng also died young. A curse?


----------



## opus67

Do you mean Christian Ferras? 

I have one of his recordings (Bach's Double concerto with Menuhin). I didn't know that he had commited suicide, although I remember reading the Wikipedia article about him.


----------



## oisfetz

OK, who knows the 2 pending quiz?
Manuel? it´s for you! The guy in question made the 7 famous. Who plays the violin?
What about the wolf?


----------



## Manuel

Was Michael Rabin the mad guy?


----------



## Manuel

I can throw names strictly at random for question number one, but I'll refrain from doing it.


Wilhelmj.... (No, I don't think so).


----------



## Manuel

Pavel Kochanski


----------



## oisfetz

YES!. I've said Manuel 3 times. He's famous for his arrangement for violin and piano
of the "Siete Canciones Españolas" by Manuel de Falla. He recorded only one major
work: Brahms's third with Rubinstein.

And the austrian wolf, excelent interpreter of German classics,is Wolfgang Schneiderhann.

Would you like another quiz on chamber instrumental works?


----------



## opus67

oisfetz said:


> And the austrian wolf, excelent interpreter of German classics,is Wolfgang Schneiderhann.


Hey, I have actually heard of him before! 



> Would you like another quiz on chamber instrumental works?


Sure.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> YES!. I've said Manuel 3 times. He's famous for his arrangement for violin and piano
> of the "Siete Canciones Españolas" by Manuel de Falla. He recorded only one major
> work: Brahms's third with Rubinstein.


I knew it couldn't be Wilhelmj.



oisfetz said:


> Would you like another quiz on chamber instrumental works?


Be my guest.


----------



## Manuel

oisfetz said:


> YES!. I've said Manuel 3 times. He's famous for his arrangement for violin and piano
> of the "Siete Canciones Españolas" by Manuel de Falla. He recorded only one major
> work: Brahms's third with Rubinstein.
> 
> And the austrian wolf, excelent interpreter of German classics,is Wolfgang Schneiderhann.
> 
> Would you like another quiz on chamber instrumental works?


I was listening to the fourth volume from Doremi's "Heifetz Collection". I only named Kochansky because while posting here, Jascha was playing his arrangement of DeFalla's Jota.


----------

